# AMD Ryzen - Eintrag in make.conf

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

seit einiger Zeit habe ich dank der Arbeit meines Sohnes einen leistungsfähigeren PC.

Hier die Daten:

```

System:    Host: unstablea4 Kernel: 5.15.16-gentoo-dist x86_64 bits: 64 Desktop: KDE Plasma 5.23.5

           Distro: Gentoo Base System release 2.8

Machine:   Type: Desktop System: CSL- & KG product: A0000001 v: N/A serial: PCCSL2018038241

           Mobo: ASUSTeK model: TUF B450-PLUS GAMING v: Rev X.0x serial: 180937167304657 UEFI: American Megatrends v: 3205

           date: 07/13/2021

CPU:       Info: 8-Core model: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X bits: 64 type: MT MCP cache: L2: 4 MiB

           Speed: 4050 MHz min/max: 2200/4050 MHz Core speeds (MHz): 1: 4050 2: 4050 3: 4050 4: 4050 5: 4050 6: 4050 7: 4050

           8: 4050 9: 4050 10: 4050 11: 4049 12: 4050 13: 4052 14: 4056 15: 4050 16: 4050

Graphics:  Device-1: NVIDIA GP106 [GeForce GTX 1060 6GB] driver: nouveau v: kernel

           Display: x11 server: X.org 1.21.1.3 driver: loaded: nouveau unloaded: modesetting resolution: <missing: xdpyinfo>

           OpenGL: renderer: NV136 v: 4.3 Mesa 21.3.5

Audio:     Device-1: NVIDIA GP106 High Definition Audio driver: snd_hda_intel

           Device-2: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Starship/Matisse HD Audio driver: snd_hda_intel

           Sound Server-1: ALSA v: k5.15.16-gentoo-dist running: yes

           Sound Server-2: PulseAudio v: 15.0 running: yes

Network:   Device-1: Realtek RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet driver: r8169

           IF: enp3s0 state: up speed: 1000 Mbps duplex: full mac: 40:b0:76:0b:96:a6

Drives:    Local Storage: total: 2.73 TiB used: 528.34 GiB (18.9%)

           ID-1: /dev/sda vendor: Samsung model: SSD 870 QVO 1TB size: 931.51 GiB

           ID-2: /dev/sdb vendor: SanDisk model: SDSSDA-1T00 size: 931.51 GiB

           ID-3: /dev/sdc vendor: SanDisk model: SDSSDH3500G size: 465.76 GiB

           ID-4: /dev/sdd vendor: Crucial model: CT500MX500SSD1 size: 465.76 GiB

Partition: ID-1: / size: 29.36 GiB used: 8.32 GiB (28.3%) fs: ext4 dev: /dev/sda4

           ID-2: /home size: 19.52 GiB used: 3.3 GiB (16.9%) fs: ext4 dev: /dev/sdc5

Swap:      ID-1: swap-1 type: partition size: 4.23 GiB used: 14.5 MiB (0.3%) dev: /dev/sdc3

Sensors:   Message: No sensor data found. Is lm-sensors configured?

Info:      Processes: 329 Uptime: 3h 13m Memory: 15.6 GiB used: 2.97 GiB (19.0%) Shell: Bash inxi: 3.3.08

```

Ich habe in der /etc/portage/make.conf  

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

gesetzt.

Ist das nach den Angaben korrekt oder zu üppig?

Mir ist nämlich aufgefallen, daß die Installation zB von kde-plasma/plasma-meta mit 264 Paketen deutlich schneller vonstatten geht

als mit -j6,

Frage ist nur, ob ich den PC zu sehr belaste mit -j8 oder ob es so geht?

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## pietinger

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Ich habe in der /etc/portage/make.conf  
> 
> MAKEOPTS="-j8"
> 
> gesetzt.
> ...

 

Hallo Manfred,

Deine CPU hat 8 physikalische Kerne und mit SMT 16 logische Kerne. Damit könntest Du bis -j16 gehen. Das bedeutet, nur Dein Hauptspeicher ist bei dieser Kiste der begrenzende Faktor. Du hast 16 GB und damit ist -j8 das was als Maximum empfohlen wird (2GB pro thread). Einzig mit "rust" könntest Du Probleme bekommen (OOM out of memory), da "rust" bis zu 4 GB pro thread benötigt. Da habe ich aber auch was dazu geschrieben: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8595924.html#8595924

Viele Grüße,

Peter

----------

## Christian99

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Frage ist nur, ob ich den PC zu sehr belaste mit -j8 oder ob es so geht?

 

dem pc ist es relativ egal, wieviel parallele make prozesse du startest, er wird nicht wegen "überlastung" kündigen und sich einen neuen job suchen.

ich würde die jobs option ganz weg lassen, dann setzt portage eine anzahl an make jobs entsprechend deiner logischen kerne, d.h. physische kerne und falls hyperthreading unterstützt ist *2.

In deinem Fall sollte das 16 sein, wenn ich das richtig sehe.

----------

## Christian99

 *pietinger wrote:*   

>  *ManfredB wrote:*   Ich habe in der /etc/portage/make.conf  
> 
> MAKEOPTS="-j8"
> 
> gesetzt.
> ...

 

ja, du hast natürlich recht. Den Arbeitsspeicher sollte man auch berücksichtigen. Den hab ich in der Ausgabe nicht gefunden.

2GB pro make job sind, finde ich, aber recht hoch angesetzt. Es gibt pakete, bei denen das benötigt wird, aber bei den meisten nicht.

Ich würde make mit 16 jobs laufen lassem, und wenn es zu OOM kommt, für das entsprechende Paket die job anzahl reduzieren.

Natürlich kommt es auch darauf an, was man während der Zeit noch mit dem Rechner macht. Wenn man noch eine ganze DE mit "großen" programmen laufen hat, belegt das natürlich auch Speicher, der nicht für compiler zur verfügung steht, und man sollte die job anzahl entsprechend reduzieren.

----------

## ManfredB

Folgendes habe ich schon sehr lange gemacht:

/etc/portage/package.mask/package.mask:

dev-util/rust

Seitdem ich das gemacht habe, wird statt rust rust-bin installiert,

welches deutlich weniger CPU-Kraft benötigt.

Aber eines ist mir neu, was ich da gelesen habe:

MAKEOPTS ganz weglassen und den PC selbst entscheiden lassen.

Ich bin da nicht ganz sicher, ob das funktionert, denn diese Sache mit MAKEOPTS habe ich

bisher immer nach dem WIKI genutzt.

Aber ausprobieren werde ich das sicher.

Meine Swap ist 4 GB groß. Die wird, wenn ich in der Konsole "top" eingebe, auch genutzt, wie ich dort in den obersten Zeilen

verfolgen kann.

Ich sage erst einmal vielen Dank für die ausführliche Hilfe.

Sollte sich noch irgendetwas zeigen, was mich verunsichert, melde ich mich noch einmal.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Übrigens habe ich eben die Swap-Partition von 4 GB auf 8 GB vergrößert.

Vom Platz her kein Problem.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## pietinger

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Meine Swap ist 4 GB groß. Die wird, wenn ich in der Konsole "top" eingebe, auch genutzt, wie ich dort in den obersten Zeilen
> 
> verfolgen kann.

 

Ich schaue mir im Systemmonitor (in KDE) den Verlauf von Speicher- und Auslagerungsspeicher an. Die Sache mit den Anzahl der parallel verarbeitenden Threads (-jX) beim compilieren sollte man von zwei Seiten betrachten:

Je höher/mehr desto schneller läuft der Compile durch ... WENN ... NICHT ausgelagert (geswapt) werden muß. Sobald geswapt werden muß, wird es auf einen Schlag unheimlich langsamer. Es gibt also (inidividuell für jedes Paket) eine Grenze wo es maximal schnell läuft - wenn NOCH nicht geswapt werden muß - und ein einziger Thread mehr führt dann dazu, dass der gleiche Compile langsamer läuft, obwohl mehr parallele Threads abgearbeitet werden.

@Christian99:

Ja, Du hast Recht, die meisten (kleinen) Pakete brauchen keine 2GB pro Thread. Die könnte man (bei dieser CPU) auch mit -j16 laufen lassen. Wenn dann aber ein Paket dabei ist, welches ein "bischen" mehr benötigt als ein GB pro Thread, rauscht Dir die Performance da dann in den Keller. (Selbst mit den heutigen SSDs ist swappen immer langsamer als wenn das ganze schön im Hauptspeicher abläuft).

Ich selbst habe zusätzlich noch /var/tmp/portage ins RAM gemountet. Dann muss man natürlich noch extra ein Auge auf das Auslagern haben ... wäre ja Unsinn, wenn ich dafür einerseits Hauptspeicher verbrate und dafür dann geswapt wird  :Wink: 

----------

## ManfredB

Gerade läuft bei mir ein 62 Pakate umfassendes Update von gentoo-unstable (systemd).

Ich habe testweise MAKEOPTS mit # deaktualisiert, um zu sehen, wie das nun läuft.

swap wird nicht genutzt, aber der Speicher mit ca 1224 im Moment.

Die Installation läuft ganz flott, aber es sind auch keine Riesenpakete drin außer llvm, das

auch immer recht lange braucht.

Ich werde nun den Vergleich beobachten zwischen Deaktivierung von MAKOPTS oder -j8.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Eben wurden cmake, python und llvm installiert,

da wurden deutlich mehr als -j8 genutzt, das habe ich bisher noch nie so gesehen,

Bei llvm waren es über längere Zeit -j16.

Also arbeitet der PC ohne MAKOPTS nach Größe der CPU und des Speichers.

Fazit: ich werde in Zukunft MAKEOPTS auf -j8 lassen, nur wenn dicke Pakete im Update vorliegen,

gehe ich zurück auf -j6, um keine Probleme zu bekommen.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## arfe

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Fazit: ich werde in Zukunft MAKEOPTS auf -j8 lassen, nur wenn dicke Pakete im Update vorliegen,
> 
> gehe ich zurück auf -j6, um keine Probleme zu bekommen.
> ...

 

Du könntest locker 16 nehmen, allerdings sind 16 GB RAM Dein Problem. Ich habe die gleiche CPU wie Du mit 32 GB RAM. RAM war/ist ist vom Preis kein Problem mehr.

----------

## ManfredB

Danke für den Hinweis auf RAM-Größe.

Das werde ich mit meinem Sohn besprechen, der mir den Computer aktualisiert hat auf AMD Ryzen 7.

Dann kann ich meine 16 GB auf 32 erhöhen.

Schönes Wochenende und Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Eines wollte ich noch fragen:

Wenn ich eine NeuInstallation durchführe, mache ich das immer aus einem bestehenden System heraus,

chroot-Umgebung.

In der darin befindlichen make.conf setze ich nur -j6 ein.

Grund: ich befürchte sonst - da ich ja nebenbei immer wieder verschiedene Dinge mache,

zB Firefox starten und Nachrichten oder Filme anschauen.

Um da die CPU nicht zu überlasten, habe ich das getan.

Ist das so richtig eingeschätzt oder habt ihr da andere Ansichten?

Beispiel: im Moment, wo ich das hier schreibe, wird in der chroot-Umgebung gerade libreoffice installiert,

eines der dicksten Pakete.

Danke überhaupt für diese lehrreiche Diskussion hier.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## arfe

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Um da die CPU nicht zu überlasten, habe ich das getan.
> 
> Ist das so richtig eingeschätzt oder habt ihr da andere Ansichten?
> ...

 

Umso weniger Kerne Du auslastest umso mehr Reserven hast Du. Den Vergleich kann man schön mit htop sehen.

----------

## ManfredB

Mein Sohn besorgt mir noch heute neue RAM: 64er.

Als Alternative hatte ich noch im Blick: neuer PC mit AMD Ryzen 9 und 32er RAM.

Da dieser aber knapp 2.000,- Euro kosten würde, habe ich mich eher für die Aufstockung

von RAM im bestehenden PC entschieden: das kostet nur 300,- Euro.

Wenn das erledigt ist, werde ich alle Vorschläge, die ihr mir hier gemacht habt,

testen.

Ehrlich: ich bin sehr gespannt, wie kraftvoll der PC da wird.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## arfe

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Als Alternative hatte ich noch im Blick: neuer PC mit AMD Ryzen 9 und 32er RAM.
> 
> 

 

Dazu würde aber ein neues Mainboard fällig, weil man mindestens die AMD 500 Mainboards braucht. Dazu vielleicht auch Wasserkühlung (aio?), wenn man die CPU dauerhaft überlasten möchte.

Alleine die CPU liegt bei 519 € von Alternate. Ob Du das dann wirklich ausnutzen kannst ist, ist dann eine andere Frage. Klar, eine schnelle CPU ist immer gut. Ich hätte auch gerne einen Ferrari, aber

den kann ich hier kaum ausfahren.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem nun mein RAM-Speicher bei 64 liegt, leider wird das darin enthaltene 3600 vom PC nicht akzeptiert,

daher hat mein Sohn auf automatic eingestellt, da nutzt der PC möglicherweise 2300 o.ä.

Nachdem nun der RAM-Speicher so groß ist, wollte ich einmal nachfragen,

ob es gut wäre. /var/tmp/portage nach RAM zu mounten, und wenn ja,

wie genau müsste der Befehl zu diesem Mounten lauten?

Danke im voraus für die Hilfe, die ihr mir hier leistet.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## arfe

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nachdem nun der RAM-Speicher so groß ist, wollte ich einmal nachfragen,
> 
> ob es gut wäre. /var/tmp/portage nach RAM zu mounten, und wenn ja,
> ...

 

Wird in /etc/portage/make.conf hier gesetzt:

```
PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/var/tmp
```

Es gibt auch ein Tutorial in Wiki von Gentoo.

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Portage_TMPDIR_on_tmpfs

----------

## ManfredB

Wieder ein Stück weiter:

Mein Sohn hat sich kundig gemacht, was die Einschränkung bei RAM betrifft.

Auf der Rückseite der 4 Platten steht 3600 MHz, doch da bremst der PC beim Reboot immer wieder ab.

Die Umstellung auf "automatic" wird wohl nur noch 2133 MHz erreichen.

Er hat von einem Freund erfahren, daß es am Mainboard liegen kann.

Nun ist der Plan folgendermaßen:

Erneuerung des Mainboards und gleichzeitig hin zu AMD Ryzen 9, dann wird das gesamte System

alle Anforderungen erfüllen. 

Ich bin meinem Sohn so dankbar, daß er sich um diese Dinge kümmert und den Umbau vornimmt.

Er hat sich vor ein paar Jahren seinen eigenen PC selbst zusammengebaut und genießt es.

Daher weiß er auch so genau Bescheid, wie es im PC aussieht und was da zu tun ist.

Wenn das Ganze erfolgt ist, werde ich mich wieder melden, um zu berichten, was sich geändert hat.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## arfe

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Wieder ein Stück weiter:
> 
> Mein Sohn hat sich kundig gemacht, was die Einschränkung bei RAM betrifft.
> 
> Auf der Rückseite der 4 Platten steht 3600 MHz, doch da bremst der PC beim Reboot immer wieder ab.
> ...

 

Der Freund könnte da falsch liegen. Dazu google Mal nach D.O.C.P. (AMD) und ASUS.

Ich finde, dass Du ziemlich voreilig bist mit dem Kaufen von Hardware, wenn es nicht gleich so klappt wie Du es dir vorstellst.

Bist Du dir eigentlich sicher, ob Gentoo als Distribution das Richtige ist, wenn Du dir nicht die Geduld und Mühe zur eignen Recherche machst?

Wenn Du nur alles Mal eben schnell haben willst, dann würde ich Ubuntu als Distribution empfehlen.

Deshalb klinke ich mich jetzt bei Deinen Fragen hier aus. Ich gebe Dir hier Hinweise und erhalte nicht Mal ein freundliches Danke.

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo arfe,

es tut mir leid, wenn ich dir nicht genügend gedankt habe für deine Hilfe, Anregungen oder Hinweise.

Gerade in diesem Thread - das gebe ich zu - bin ich mit meinen Schritten etwas zu weit gegangen,

zumal ich selbst weder von der PC-Hardware genügend weiß noch von Zusammenhängen der verschiedenen Komponenten.

Ich bitte daher alle, die hier etwas beigetragen haben, um Entschuldigung wegen meiner eiligen Schritte und daß ich mich nicht dankbar gezeigt habe,

Das wird nicht wieder vorkommen!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Manfred

----------

## pietinger

Hallo Manfred,

ich möchte Dir nur sagen (als User natürlich und nicht als Mod), dass mir Dein:

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Ich sage erst einmal vielen Dank für die ausführliche Hilfe.

 

vollkommen genügt hat ! Da ich durch Deine früheren Posts weiß, wie freundlich und höflich Du bist, würde mir nie in den Sinn kommen, Du würdest Dich nicht über unsere Antworten freuen. Ob du etwas voreilig machst oder nicht, das geht mich überhaupt nichts an. Das darf doch jeder machen wie er will. Und ja, ich weiß auch, dass Gentoo wohl eines Deiner großen Hobbies ist. Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin noch viel Freude mit Gentoo.

Viele Grüße,

Peter

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo pietinger,

vielen lieben Dank für deine Worte.

Auch daran sehe ich wieder, daß ich manchmal nicht mehr alles weiß, was ich mal geschrieben habe.

Mein Alter ist sicher ein Grund für solche Vorkommnisse.

Aber das nehme ich hin und freue mich - wie du das geschrieben hast - über jede noch so kleine Hilfe auf meinem Weg.

In diesem Sinne noch einen schönen Sonntagabend,

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Korrektur:

Die 64GB des RAM-Speichers wurde vom PC nicht im vollen Umfang genutzt.

Daher hat mein Sohn 32 GB entnommen und in seinen eigenen PC eingebaut.

Er war so erfreut, daß nun sein PC deutlich flotter läuft.

Wir haben dann getestet, ob 3600 MHz akzeptiert werden: Erfolg.

So ist es bisweilen: erst dick auftrumpfen und dann doch wieder zurückfahren.

Jetzt steht nur noch aus: AMD Ryzen 9 und neues Mainboard mit Wasserkühlung.

Da habe ich noch etwas hinzugelernt: es gibt jetzt noch weiter entwickelte SSDs,

die direkt im Mainboard eingesteckt werden und nicht mehr per Kabel verbunden sind.

Das hat den deutlichen Vorteil von Tempo.

Ich bin sehr gespannt, wenn mein Sohn den Einbau vorgenommen hat, wie sich der PC dann zeigt.

Ich hoffe, daß dann auch gentoo bei der Installation flotter vonstatten geht.

Klar: in meinem Alter noch solche Neuerungen durchzuführen, ist schon etwas überspitzt.

Aber sollte ich einmal nicht mehr mit PC arbeiten können, kann sich mein Sohn damit erfreuen als Dank

für sein Engagement.

Viel Freude weiterhin mit gentoo.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Christian99

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da habe ich noch etwas hinzugelernt: es gibt jetzt noch weiter entwickelte SSDs,
> 
> die direkt im Mainboard eingesteckt werden und nicht mehr per Kabel verbunden sind.
> ...

 

wenn das eine Neuigkeit für dich ist, möchte ich noch ergänzen, dass es für M2 ssds unterschiedliche Interfaces gibt, nämlich SATA und PCIe, wobei da PCIe auch nochmal deutlich schneller ist, als das SATA interface.

Nur als Hinweis, dass du dich nachher nicht ärgerst, wenn du das falsche/langsamere hast.

----------

## ManfredB

Genau um diese PCIe SSD handelt es sich.

Da bin ich sehr gespannt drauf.

Danke auch für dieses Hinweis.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Neue Erfahrung:

Ich habe vor kurzer Zeit eine neue Installation von gentoo-stable (systemd) begonnen.

Bin gerade beim Basis-Update mit 236 Paketen.

In der chroot-Umgebung /etc/portage/make.conf habe ich MAKEOPTS per # unterbunden.

So schnell, wie die ersten 100 Pakete installiert wurden, habe ich gentoo noch NIE erlebt.

Nichts läuft nebenher, außer diesem kleinen Text, den ich hier schreibe.

236 Pakete wurden in 1 Stunde und 12 Minuten installiert.

Im bisherigen System habe ich nachgeschaut:

216 Pakete wurden in 1 Stunde und 30 Minuten installiert.

kde-plasma/plasma-meta mit 264 Paketen in 1 Stunde und 12 Minuten.

Fazit: das Tempo hat sich erhöht.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## arfe

 *pietinger wrote:*   

> Hallo Manfred,
> 
> ich möchte Dir nur sagen (als User natürlich und nicht als Mod), dass mir Dein:
> 
>  *ManfredB wrote:*   Ich sage erst einmal vielen Dank für die ausführliche Hilfe. 
> ...

 

Das sehe ich etwas anders, wenn ich kein Feedback auf meine Hinweise bekomme, empfinde ich das als unhöflich, aber er hat sich bei mir entschuldigt.

----------

## ManfredB

Eine Frage habe ich noch:

Das Mounten von /var/tmp/portage in den RAM-Speicher.

Ich verstehe nicht richtig, was in der /etc/fstab der korrekte Eintrag ist;

tmpfs		/var/tmp/portage		tmpfs	size=4G,uid=portage,gid=portage,mode=775,nosuid,noatime,nodev	0 0

Wie muß ich das ändern, um keinen Fehler zu machen?

size=4G - auf was bezieht sich das? Auf die Größe des Ram-Speichers? Oder auf was?

mode=775 -was bedeutet das?

Wieder einmal als totaler Laie beim Verständnis dieser Angaben.

Aber schon im voraus ganz herzlichen Dank für Hilfe.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## pietinger

Hallo Manfred,

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> size=4G - auf was bezieht sich das? Auf die Größe des Ram-Speichers? Oder auf was?

 

Das ist die maximal erlaubte Größe des tmpfs. Es werden also nur maximal 4 GB im Hauptspeicher benutzt (keine Sorge, solange Portage nichts dort reinschreibt, fehlen Dir  auch diese 4 GB NICHT - es wird erst dann abgezwackt wenn auch wirklich benutzt). Wenn man garnichts angibt nimmt der Kernel die Hälfte des Hauptspeichers als Maximum. Ich habe bei mir 12G.

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> mode=775 -was bedeutet das?

 

Das sind die Dateiberechtigungen und 775 ergibt: -rwxr-xr-x

Siehe auch: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix-Dateirechte#Oktalnotation

Kannst Du immer selber prüfen, z.B.:

```
$ touch dummy

$ chmod dummy 755

$ ls -l

-rwxr-xr-x 1 peter users     0  9. Feb 11:52 dummy
```

Diesen Wiki-Artikel kennst Du sicher ?

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Portage_TMPDIR_on_tmpfs

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo pietinger,

ganz herzlichen Dank für diese Aufklärung.

Bei meinen 32GB-RAM könnte ich als 16 GB angeben, bei der Gruppenzahl bleibe ich dann

bei dem, was im WIKI angezeigt wird.

Ist das so okay?

Liebe Grüße

Manfred

----------

## pietinger

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Ist das so okay?

 

Ich glaube schon. (Vermutlich wirst Du die 16 GB aber nie brauchen ... 12 GB ist ja schon etwas übertrieben  :Smile:  ... Wenn Du 32GB RAM hast, sind 16 ja genau die Hälfte; das ist nun ein Sonderfall, wo Du dann diese Angabe ganz weglassen könntest, weil ja dann der Kernel automatisch maximal die Hälfte hernimmt).

Ich sage Dir aber gleich mal voraus, dass Du mit einem Paket Probleme bekommen wirst: rust

(das ist so ein fettes Teil, da MUSS man einfach tmpfs ausschalten)

Ich habe dazu aber schon was geschrieben: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8606970.html#8606970

Liebe Grüße,

Peter

----------

## ManfredB

Auch dafür vielen Dank.

Ich bin so dankbar, daß in diesem Forum so gut geholfen wird.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Irgendetwas stimmt nicht:

Eigentlich soll /var/tmp/portage doch in /var/tmp/notmpfs arbeiten,

dochj wenn ich nachschaue, wird alles weiterhin in /var/tmp/portage bearbeitet.

Wo könnte der Fehler liegen?

Ich habe alles genau nach der Anleitung im WIKI durchgeführt.

Dennoch funktioniert es nicht so, wie es sollte.

Schade ist das für mich, denn ich habe mich darauf verlassen, daß - wenn ich nach WIKI arbeite - alles bestens funktioniert.

Aber diesmal nicht.

Gruß

Manfred

P.S. ich bin kurz davor, daß libreoffice installiert werden soll.

Aber solange der Fehler nicht beseitigt ist, lasse ich das lieber.

----------

## Christian99

 *Quote:*   

> Eigentlich soll /var/tmp/portage doch in /var/tmp/notmpfs arbeiten,
> 
> dochj wenn ich nachschaue, wird alles weiterhin in /var/tmp/portage bearbeitet. 

 

was genau meinst du? /var/tmp/portage ist ein verzeichnis, das "arbeitet" gar nicht...

wenn du nach "https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Portage_TMPDIR_on_tmpfs" vorgegangen bist sollte portage auch erst mal weiter in dem verzeichnis arbeiten.

erst wenn du über /etc/portage/env/ und /etc/portage/package.env ausnahmen für pakete setzt, dann sollte es woanders arbeiten.

Hast du das gemacht? Es wäre auch hilfreich, ein bisschen genauer zu erfahren, was du machen willst ("emerge ..." Befehl, ausgabe des laufenden emerges, in diesem fall sollte der Anfang genügen)

 *Quote:*   

> Schade ist das für mich, denn ich habe mich darauf verlassen, daß - wenn ich nach WIKI arbeite - alles bestens funktioniert.
> 
> 

 

hm, gentoo ist nur ein community Projekt, da kommt es nunmal vor, dass nicht alles so funktioniert, wie es im wiki steht, weil sich was geändert hat, oder so.

In diesem Fall funktioniert es aber so, wie es da steht, zumnindest bei mir, ich verwende das auch.

----------

## ManfredB

Sagen wir mal so:

Wie sieht es aus, wenn /var/tmp/portage im RAM-Speicher gemountet wird?

Ich habe 16 GB von 32 GB zur Verfügung gestellt.

Aber wenn das Update läuft, wird im RAM-Speicher nicht mehr als 4-5GB benutzt.

Ist das so richtig?

Vielleicht verstehe ich das Ganze vollkommen falsch.

In /etc/portage/make.conf habe ich MAKEOPTS deaktiviert, um dem PC freien Umgang mit den zur Verfügung stehenden Kräften zu ermöglichen, was sich in der Beobachtung deutlich zeigt, daß bisweilen 16fach configuriert wird,

Interpretiere ich diese Ansicht in top nicht richtig? CPU-Benutzung ist auf verschiedene Kerne verteilt, einer auch mal 96%.

Entschuldigt bitte, wenn mein Blick auf diese Dinge wie von einem kleinen Jungen ausgedrückt wirken.

Es wird mir immer deutlicher, daß ich trotz des Alters noch viel dazulernen muß, um das System gut zu verstehen.

Darum danke ich jedem einzelnen in diesem Forum für jedwede Hilfe.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## pietinger

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Wie sieht es aus, wenn /var/tmp/portage im RAM-Speicher gemountet wird?
> 
> Ich habe 16 GB von 32 GB zur Verfügung gestellt.
> 
> Aber wenn das Update läuft, wird im RAM-Speicher nicht mehr als 4-5GB benutzt.
> ...

 

Kurze Antwort: Ja !

Lange Antwort: Wenn Du ein Package holst um es zu installieren, wird es erstmal (nach Überprüfung) in die /distfiles kopiert (und bleibt dort solange bis Du es löscht und löschen läßt).

Danach wird es entpackt. Das sind viele kleine Dateien - der Source-Code dieses Package. Danach beginnt der Compile und es werden wieder viele kleine Dateien erzeugt, die ganz am Ende zusammengefügt werden. Dies belastet die Festplatte (auch SSD) mit vielen Lese- und Schreibzyklen. Das wird in /var/tmp/portage gemacht. Wieviel da zusammenkommt ist von Package zu Package verschieden.

Wenn Du nun dieses Verzeichnis nicht auf der Platte, sondern im Hauptspeicher hast, laufen die ganzen Lese- und Schreibzyklen dort ab und belästigen Deine Platte nicht. Das ist was Gutes.

Wenn emerge das Package "rust" auspackt, sind das schon mal sehr viele Dateien. Wenn die dann auch noch compiliert werden, kommen noch mehr dazu ... bis es die 16GB-Grenze sprengt ... und dann deshalb abbricht.

Für diesen Sonderfall macht man dieses "notmpfs". Das heißt, man sagt emerge: Wenn Du rust machst, benutze NICHT das Verzeichnis /var/tmp/portage (das ja im Hauptspeicher liegt), sondern nimm ein anderes - welches dann auch tatsächlich auf der Festplatte liegt - WEIL wir dort=auf_der_Festplatte halt mehr als 16 GB freien Platz haben (und das rust halt benötigt).

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Interpretiere ich diese Ansicht in top nicht richtig? CPU-Benutzung ist auf verschiedene Kerne verteilt, einer auch mal 96%.

 

Ja. Ich sehe sogar oft 98 % und 99 %. Das ganze ist so dynamisch, dass Dir top immer nur Ausschnitte zeigt.

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo pietinger,

vielen Dank für die detaillierte Erklärung. So langsam dämmert es bei mir auf.

Die Nutzung des RAM-Speichers ist wohl nur sehr gering, wie mir jetzt klar wird.

Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere, wird als nicht der /var/tmp/portage-Prozess in den RAM-Speicher verlegt,

sondern nur der Vorgang des Prozesse läuft dort in kleinerem bis größerem Umfang.

Ich hoffe, daß ich das richtig interpretiere.

Wenn ich also mount /var/tmp/portage eingebe,

dann ist nicht das Verzeichnis im RAM-Speicher, sonder nur die Verbindung hergestellt.

So kann ich das nachvollziehen.

Die Ausnahmen der dicken Pakate habe ich nach der Anleitung in /etc/portage untergebracht.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Meine Beobachtung hat mich korrigiert.

Wenn ich nämlich MiB Spch anschaue, sehe ich die 32GB des RAM-Speichers.

Daneben free: das ist manchmal sehr über der Hälfte.

Genutzt werden 16GB maximal.

Eben war gcc an der Reihe, da konnte ich genau sehen, daß meine Einstellung diesem Programm nur 6 GB zugestanden hat.

Das hat dann zwar eine Weile gedauert, aber danach war das wieder weg.

Lernen ist gut.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## arfe

Hier nochmal das Tutorial aus dem Wiki von Gentoo wie /var/tmp/portage versus /var/tmp/notmpfs funktioniert. Dort (notmpfs) kommen die genannten Portage Pakete rein, die Dir zu viel RAM nehmen:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Portage_TMPDIR_on_tmpfs

Das funktioniert wunderbar auch bei mir.

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo arfe,

vielen Dank für die Erklärung, das klärt jetzt meine Unsicherheit noch weiter.

Sozusagen die Bremse für die dicken Pakete.

Schönes Wochenende wünsche ich dir.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Nun ist es passiert:

Mein Sohn hat heute vormittag die Programme und Systeme bestellt, am frühen Nachmittag bei Arlt abgeholt.

Dann kam die Auseinandernahme des PCs und der Einbau eines neuen Mainboards mit neuer SSD zum Einstecken in das Mainbord  und ein Wasserkühlsystem und schließlich AMD Ryzen 9 5950 mit 16 Kernen.

Um 22.30 Uhr waren wir am Ende.

Kurz berichtet:

Nachdem alles eingebaut war - das hat Stunden gedauert - habe ich versucht, ArchLinux als Bootloader vom System erkennen zu lassen, was allerdings nicht geklappt hat, weil es auf einer SSD mit Kabelanschluß installiert ist.

Was sich aber immer wieder in den Vordergrund gerückt hat: Windows 11.

Erst als ich dank ArchLinux auf USB-Stick gestartet habe, wurde die neue SSD erkannt und nach WIKI

mit neuen Partitionen versehen: EFIBOOT und p_arch_a2.

Dank des in dem USB-Stick vorhandenen MC konnte ich EFIBOOT und p_arc_a2 von der alten SSD auf die neue kopieren,

dann in die chroot-Umgebung übergehen und den Bootloader installieren lassen.

Danach tauchte der Bootloader auf mitsamt den Linux-Distributionen, die auf meinen Festplatten installiert sind.

Erfolg nach langer Zeit, aber nun ist der Computer auf dem Stand, den ich mir gewünscht habe,

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## franzf

Mist, da bin ich schon zu spät...

Wegen Wasserkühlung wollte ich dir dieses Video empfehlen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23vjWtUpItk

Kurz: Der Nutzen (bessere Kühlung, leiseres System) ist eher zweifelhaft. Realität: Höhere Kosten, höhere Lautstärke, höhere Temperaturen, und fehleranfälliger (die zusätzliche Wasserpumpe, die ausfallen kann und einen komplett neuen Kühler erfordert; auch kann man es nicht direkt sehen, wenn die Pumpe nicht mehr pumpt, einen Fan, der sich nicht mehr dreht, aber sofort).

Ich wünsche dir aber viel Spaß mit deinem System.

Ich hab mir vor einiger Zeit einen komplett neue Rechner mit Ryzen 4650G, 16 GB RAM, WD Black SN750, Gehäuse, Mainbord usw zusammengestellt, für 600 Euro komplett. Bin total happy damit  :Smile:  Und das ist am Ende das wichtigste.

----------

## ManfredB

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis.

Die Kühlung, die mein Sohn eingebaut hat, funktioniert wunderbar.

Da der PC noch nicht geschlossen war, habe ich meine Hand immer wieder reingehalten

und gespürt, wie kühl es darin war - das Gebläse war deutlich spürbar.

Sein selbst gebauter PC beinhaltet auch Kühlgerate, die man immer sehen kann,

sie sind farbig und bewegen sich ununterbrochen. Das Gerät ist schon ein paar Jahre alt.

Ich werde diese Seite einmal meinem Sohn zeigen und ihn um Kommentar bitten.

Einen schönen Sonntag

und liebe Grüße

Manfred

----------

## arfe

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Mist, da bin ich schon zu spät...
> 
> Wegen Wasserkühlung wollte ich dir dieses Video empfehlen:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23vjWtUpItk
> ...

 

Dieses Video ist Nonsens und schon lange überholt. Die meisten Wasserkühler, die gut ausgestattet sind, haben RGB. Leuchtet der RGB-Sockel der Wasserkühlung nicht mehr, kühlt er auch nicht mehr.

Daher ist es auch sofort sichtbar, wenn ein Wasserkühler nicht mehr pumpt. Genauso ist ein normaler Kühler genauso fehleranfällig, wenn er nicht regelmäßig gereinigt wird. Zu dem es mich immer extrem nervte, dass die normalen Kühler aufgrund der Lamellen sehr schwierig zu reinigen sind. Mit guten AIO Wasserkühlungen habe ich bestens Erfahrungen gemacht. Die billigen AIO-Lösungen sollte man eher nicht verbauen.

Bei vernünftigen Mainboard Herstellern fährt das System übrigens gar nicht erst hoch, wenn die Wasserkühlung nicht mehr funktioniert. Das o.g. Video ist daher schon technisch gesehen uralt.

----------

## ManfredB

Seltsam:

das hat mir mein Sohn schon gesagt.

Leider ist bei ihm gestern abend der Wasserkühler kaputtgegangen.

Nun nutzt er zwischenzeitlich den Kühler aus meinem PC, den er ausgebaut hatte,

bevor er einen neuen erwirbt.

Dennoch danke für die deutlichen Worte.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## arfe

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Seltsam:
> 
> das hat mir mein Sohn schon gesagt.
> 
> Leider ist bei ihm gestern abend der Wasserkühler kaputtgegangen.
> ...

 

Wen und was meinst Du damit? Bitte immer die Zitat-Funktion benutzen, sonst versteht man gar nicht wen Du meinst.

----------

## ManfredB

Entschuldigung:

es ging um die Aussagen in dem Video, wo vor Wasserkühlung gewarnt wurde.

Genau das hat mein Sohn angeschaut und dann sein Problem erlebt,

Aber er hat dem Video nicht zu gestimmt.

Immerhin hat er bei mir genau das gemacht: Wasserkühlung.

Natürlich kann das nach gewisser Zeit und bei möglicher Überlastung des Gesamtsystems

dazu kommen, daß ein Problem auftaucht.

Das kennt mein Sohn und weiß auch sofort, wie er damit umgehen kann/muss.

Ich hoffe, es nun klargemacht zu haben, was vorhin noch unklar war.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Manfred

----------

## arfe

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Entschuldigung:
> 
> es ging um die Aussagen in dem Video, wo vor Wasserkühlung gewarnt wurde.
> 
> Genau das hat mein Sohn angeschaut und dann sein Problem erlebt,
> ...

 

Verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Was hat er in dem Video nicht zugestimmt?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Immerhin hat er bei mir genau das gemacht: Wasserkühlung.
> 
> 

 

Du meinst, weil er es eingebaut hat?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Natürlich kann das nach gewisser Zeit und bei möglicher Überlastung des Gesamtsystems
> 
> dazu kommen, daß ein Problem auftaucht.
> ...

 

Das Problem kann grundsätzlich bei jedem CPU-Kühler auftauchen. Daher ist das Video auch ziemlich ein Nonsens.

Und besonders bei geschlossenen Gehäusen ohne Scheibe, sieht man auch nicht, ob der CPU-Kühler (Ventilator) läuft.

----------

## franzf

 *arfe wrote:*   

> Zu dem es mich immer extrem nervte, dass die normalen Kühler aufgrund der Lamellen sehr schwierig zu reinigen sind.

 

Damit hatte ich bisher noch nie Probleme, die Lamellen sind weit und mit etwas Druckluft auch sofort sauber. Mit den extrem engen Lamellen des Wasserkühlungs-Kühlkörpers (der auch nicht "frei steht" sondern zwischen Fans und Gehäusewand gesandwitched ist) hingegen schon.

Aber im Prinzip ist es egal. Jeder hat seine Vorlieben und seine eigenen Erfahrungen. Auch schön dass gewisse Probleme nicht mehr bestehen, wusste ich nicht. Ich wollte einfach nur darauf hinweisen, dass WaKü nicht der heilige Gral ist, für den er vor einigen Jahren gehalten wurde.

----------

## arfe

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber im Prinzip ist es egal. Jeder hat seine Vorlieben und seine eigenen Erfahrungen. Auch schön dass gewisse Probleme nicht mehr bestehen, wusste ich nicht. Ich wollte einfach nur darauf hinweisen, dass WaKü nicht der heilige Gral ist, für den er vor einigen Jahren gehalten wurde.

 

Wasserkühlung ist die beste Kühlung für die CPU. Nur mit billigen AIO-Wasserkühlungen sollte man nicht anfangen.

----------

## franzf

 *arfe wrote:*   

> as Problem kann grundsätzlich bei jedem CPU-Kühler auftauchen. Daher ist das Video auch ziemlich ein Nonsens.
> 
> Und besonders bei geschlossenen Gehäusen ohne Scheibe, sieht man auch nicht, ob der CPU-Kühler (Ventilator) läuft.

 

Alle Systeme takten die CPU herunter wenn es zu heiß wird, oder schalten das System komplett ab(was nur bei intensiver Nutzung passieren wird). Beides wird man auch bei geschlossenem Gehäuse merken und reagieren. Wenn der Kühler groß genug ist (der zu kühlenden CPU angemessen) wird er bei normalem oft den FAN abschalten. Denn im Gegensatz zur WaKü kann der normale Kühler dank seiner Konstruktion immer noch Wärme ableiten, und mit den Fans im Gehäuse wird er auch (ein wenig) durchblasen.

In jedem Fall wird das System starten. Mit defekter Pumpe in der WaKü wird das nicht passieren.

----------

## arfe

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Denn im Gegensatz zur WaKü kann der normale Kühler dank seiner Konstruktion immer noch Wärme ableiten, und mit den Fans im Gehäuse wird er auch (ein wenig) durchblasen. In jedem Fall wird das System starten. Mit defekter Pumpe in der WaKü wird das nicht passieren.

 

Häh? Ich glaube Du kennst Wasserkühlungen nicht. Natürlich kann er Wärme ableiten. Ich glaube Du fixierst Dich auf uralte oder/und billige AIO-Lösungen.

Ein normaler CPU-Kühler, der nicht mehr kühlt wird auch nichts mehr "durchblasen", weil dieses bekanntlich nicht mehr funktioniert. Und wieso sollte das System starten bei einer defekten Kühlung? Genau das will man gar nicht, sonst ist die CPU schnell tot. Und bei einer defekten Pumpe fährt schon bedingt durch das BIOS das System runter bzw. fährt gar nicht erst hoch. Genauso funktioniert das auch bei meiner Wasserkühlung (AIO), die aber auch nicht so billig ist wie die simplen CPU-Kühler.

----------

## franzf

 *arfe wrote:*   

> Häh? Ich glaube Du kennst Wasserkühlungen nicht. Natürlich kann er Wärme ableiten. Ich glaube Du fixierst Dich auf uralte oder/und billige AIO-Lösungen.

 

Ja, ein bisschen, aber eben nicht genug um das System "passiv" (ohne Fan oder Pumpe) zu betreiben.

 *Quote:*   

> Ein normaler CPU-Kühler, der nicht mehr kühlt wird auch nichts mehr "durchblasen", weil dieses bekanntlich nicht mehr funktioniert.

 

Du hast das "ein wenig "gesehen? Es wird sich der Kühlkörper nicht belibig aufheizen durch totalen Wärmestau, da du im Gehäuse einen gewollten Luftstrom hast, der auch die Lamellen des Kühlkörpers durchströmt und "ein wenig" kühlt.

Und nur zur Info: Es gibt komplett passive Kühlkörper, die tatsächlich ohne Fan auskommen und selbst starke Systeme kühlen können. Eben aus dem obigen Grund. Und da stirbt keine CPU...

Du solltest dich bitte auch nicht auf billige 5€ Kühler aus dem Baumarkt fixieren sondern bessere in Betracht ziehen, wenn du mir schon dauernd unter die Nase reibst, dass nur billige AIO-WaKüs aus der Steinzeit Probleme verursachen können.

 *Quote:*   

> Und wieso sollte das System starten bei einer defekten Kühlung? Genau das will man gar nicht, sonst ist die CPU schnell tot.

 

Weil man eben das System noch nutzen kann (siehe oben) ohne dass krtische Temperaturen erreicht werden (bei denen sowieso das System abschaltet, wie geschrieben). Dann kann man z.B. googlen "Warum schaltet sich mein PC ab wenn ich kompiliere", und später einen neuen Fan bestellen - das bekommt man sogar als Laie hin. Wenn das System erst gar nicht startet braucht es mehr Fachkenntnis und darf länger suchen. Und das System ist auch erstmal nicht nutzbar.

----------

## arfe

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja, ein bisschen, aber eben nicht genug um das System "passiv" (ohne Fan oder Pumpe) zu betreiben.
> 
> 

 

Jetzt wird es absurd. Bis zu einem gewissen Punkt stimmt es zwar, aber ich will gar nicht erst mein System hochfahren, wenn der Kühler defekt ist.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Du hast das "ein wenig "gesehen? Es wird sich der Kühlkörper nicht belibig aufheizen durch totalen Wärmestau, da du im Gehäuse einen gewollten Luftstrom hast, der auch die Lamellen des Kühlkörpers durchströmt und "ein wenig" kühlt.

 

Den Luftstrom habe ich aber dann nicht vom CPU-Kühler, sondern von den Gehäuse-Lüftern. Die hat man natürlich bei Wasserkühlung üblicherweise unabhängig von der CPU-Kühlung drin.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Du solltest dich bitte auch nicht auf billige 5€ Kühler aus dem Baumarkt fixieren sondern bessere in Betracht ziehen, wenn du mir schon dauernd unter die Nase reibst, dass nur billige AIO-WaKüs aus der Steinzeit Probleme verursachen können.
> 
> 

 

Doch. Das mache ich. Du scheinst nicht so richtig auf den neusten Stand zu sein.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Weil man eben das System noch nutzen kann (siehe oben) ohne dass krtische Temperaturen erreicht werden (bei denen sowieso das System abschaltet, wie geschrieben). Dann kann man z.B. googlen "Warum schaltet sich mein PC ab wenn ich kompiliere", und später einen neuen Fan bestellen - das bekommt man sogar als Laie hin. Wenn das System erst gar nicht startet braucht es mehr Fachkenntnis und darf länger suchen. Und das System ist auch erstmal nicht nutzbar.

 

Das will ich nicht wirklich mit einem defekten CPU-Kühler. Der soll dann gar nicht erst hochfahren. Moderne Mainboards haben dafür sogar LED-Diagnose auf dem Board damit man ablesen kann, wo das Problem ist. Dann renne ich zum nächsten Hardware-Händler und kaufe mir eine neue CPU-Kühlung.

----------

## franzf

 *arfe wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   
> 
> Du solltest dich bitte auch nicht auf billige 5€ Kühler aus dem Baumarkt fixieren sondern bessere in Betracht ziehen, wenn du mir schon dauernd unter die Nase reibst, dass nur billige AIO-WaKüs aus der Steinzeit Probleme verursachen können.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Mit kaputtem Fan ist ein klassischer Kühler noch nicht defekt, nur leistungsreduziert.

Ein Noctua NH-D15 ohne Fan wird mindestens genauso gut kühlen wie die meisten boxed Kühler.

Einige Boards schalten den CPU Fan (genauso die Gehäuse-Fans) aus wenn man das Silent-Profil einstellt (und die Temperaturen unter einem gewissen Limit bleiben). Wenn das selbst vom Hersteller zugelassen wird kann es doch nicht SO verkehrt oder gar absurd sein?

Und bei den meisten Aufgaben - Office, Web, ... - langweilt sich die CPU und wird nicht sonderlich Abwärme produzieren.

----------

## ManfredB

Heute habe ich in der kürzesten Zeit (was die Summe angeht) gentoo-stable mit gentoo-kernel-bin installiert wie noch nie bisher.

Nur ein Beispiel: kde-plasma/plasma-meta von 15.10 - 16.00 Uhr: 265 Pakete.

50 Minuten hat das nur gedauert. Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie lange das in der Regel bei allen Usern hier im Forum dauert.

Aber ich habe das Gefühl, in wenigen Stunden ein komplettes gentoo-stable-System installiert zu haben.

So schnell war es in der Vergangenheit überhaupt nicht, da habe ich fast den ganzen Tag benötigt, um zum Ergebnis zu gelangen.

/etc/portage/make.conf: MAKEOPTS ist deaktiviert. In der Konsole besteht inzwischen die Möglichkeit, eine Einteilung in links und rechts vorzunehmen:

Im linken Teil läuft die Installation, im rechten per  top sehe ich genau den Verlauf:

Nutzung der CPU und Nutzung des RAM-Speichers.

Da der Computer bzw. das System selbst entscheidet, wie es die Kräfte des PCs nutzen kann,

sieht das manchmal sehr umfangreich aus, aber da laufen die Installationen recht schnell voran.

Genau das war mein Wunsch, den mein Sohn mir erfüllt hat mit der Aufrüstung des PC auf AMD Ryzen 9 mit 16 Kernen.

Dazu war ein neues Mainboard erforderlich, auch ein Bios-Update hat er durchgeführt.

Nun nutze ich das aus und installiere auf der neuen SSD, die direkt im Mainboard verankert ist.

Kräftiger kann der PC nun nicht mehr werden - jedenfalls nicht so schnell.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Hier nun die eingebauten Teile:

CPU Kühler Wasser 240mm NZXT Kraken X53 ARGB

CPU AMD S-AM4 Ryzen 9 5950X Box ohne Kühler

MB S-AM4 X570 MSI MPG X570 GAMING PLUS

SSD M,2 1000GB Samsung 980 PRO NVMe M.2 PCIe

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## arfe

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kräftiger kann der PC nun nicht mehr werden - jedenfalls nicht so schnell.
> 
> 

 

Ich möchte Dir nicht den Spaß und die Illusionen nehmen, aber es geht immer schneller. In sechs - zwölf Monaten ist Deine Hardware bereits veraltet.

----------

## ManfredB

Da hast du vollkommen recht.

Ich bin nur froh, daß jetzt alles erheblich schneller vorangeht.

Danke aber für den deutlichen Hinweis.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Eine Frage habe ich noch:

In https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Portage_TMPDIR_on_tmpfs

steht etwas über den Eintrag in die /etc/fstab.

Einmal nur: tmpfs /var/tmp/portage

Danach kommt noch einmal die /etc/fstab an die Reihe:

Zweimal: 

tmpfs /var/tmp/portage 

tmpfs /var/tmp

Nun frage ich mich: was ist nun richtig: der eine Eintrag mit /var/tmp/portage oder der andere mit beiden?

Irgendwie finde ich das etwas merkwürdig. Aber vielleicht bin ich nur nicht clever genug, um das zu verstehen.

Danke im voraus für Hilfe.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Christian99

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Eine Frage habe ich noch:
> 
> In https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Portage_TMPDIR_on_tmpfs
> 
> steht etwas über den Eintrag in die /etc/fstab.
> ...

 

beim zweiten fstab auszug steht noch:

 *Quote:*   

> In the unlikely event that the entire /var/tmp/ directory is already mounted as tmpfs, it can be worked around by the special x-mount.mkdir mount option: 

 

dabei. Wenn das für dich nicht zutrifft, dann mach das erste.

----------

## ManfredB

Herzlichen Dank für die Antwort.

Ich werde also nur die erste Variante nutzen.

Das funktioniert einwandfrei.

sys-devel/gcc und sys-devel/llvm wurden auf -j6 runtergesetzt, dadurch hat das Basis-Update länger gedauert,

aber so soll es ja sein, um die dicken Pakete einzuschränken.

Im Moment ist gentoo-unstable an der Reihe: Basis-Update durch, im Moment kde-plasma/plasma-meta.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann nun nur noch DANKE sagen für alles, was hier an Vorschlägen geschrieben wurde.

Folgende Punkte:

1. MAKEOPTS deaktiviert

2. MONSTER.CONF -j8

3. RAM 16 GB von 32 GB

Diese Einstellungen haben ein Tempo bei der Installation entwickelt, das ich bisher noch nie erlebt habe.

Beispiel:

Basis-Update mit 236 Paketen (gentoo-stable - systemd) in 57 Minuten

sys-devel/llvm auf -j8 abgebremst.

Im Moment ist kde-plasma/plasma-meta dran: 271 Pakete in 52 Minuten

Es liegt aber nicht nur an den Einstellungen, sondern auch an der neuen SSD, die direkt am Mainboard angeschlossen ist.

Sie wird nicht mehr mit sda oder sdb usw, benannt, sondern mit nvme0n1      259:0    0 931,5G  0 disk

Ich bin so zufrieden.

Tausend Dank für diese Lösungen, die ich hier gelernt habe dank eurer Beteiligung.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## guru meditation

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ja, ein bisschen, aber eben nicht genug um das System "passiv" (ohne Fan oder Pumpe) zu betreiben.

 

Praxiserfahrung Wakü passiv: der kleine airplex GIGANT 1680 schafft bei mir gerade, die 65 Watt vom Ryzen 3700X abzuführen. Dabei wird die CPU bei Vollast 80°C warm. Also viel Puffer ist da nicht.

Da das Mainboard, insbesondere die Spannungswandler auch gerne gekühlt werden müssen, nimmt man bei CPUs dieser Klasse (bis ca. 65 W TDP) einen großen Kühler und einen langsamdrehenden Lüfter, oder eine passende Wakü, dessen (langsamdrehende) Lüfter neben dem Radiator auch gleich die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse pusten.

----------

